# PCGH Grafikkarten Tests



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

Hey,
also ich weiss nicht, ich glaube das war schonmal im Gespräch, aber ich konnte nichts neus dazu finden,
und zwar fände ich es toll wenn man bei den Benchmarks nicht nur immer zeigt, dass die Graka 170 FPS schafft, sondern die max. Bildqualieinstellung bei einem Vorher festgelegten FPS Wert, denn wer braucht 170 FPS in einem Game, bzw. manchmal 14 FPS in Crysis oder so.
mfg


----------



## kuer (21. Juni 2011)

Das würde vorraussetzen, das jede getestete Karte den Wert über haupt erreichen kann, was schwierig wird bei einem Test von kleinen Karten ala 450GTS und großen Karten wie einer GTX590. 
Außerden hat jeder seine eigen Art das Bild ein zu stellen und eigene Vorlieben. Also sieht jeder Bildqualli anders.
Ich halte diese Art der Benches für unfug. So wie es ist, ist es OK. Je mehr FPS um so mehr Filter kann ich nutzen.


----------



## BikeRider (22. Juni 2011)

[x]  Bin dafür


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar dafür, ABER es wird mit für die Tests einen Mehraufwand bedeuten!
Da muss man sehen in wie weit das realisierbar ist-die Redakteire wollen auch ihre Freizeit!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2011)

_Ja ich bin auch dafür! Ich finde sie gut!_ 
Falls es ohne größeren Aufwand möglich ist warum nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

6 dafür 2 dagegen, hmm Raff kommst du mal?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Da die Bildqualität in der Regel von der zugrunde liegenden Architektur abhängt und die bei der Vorstellung immer ausgiebig begackert und verglichen wird, halte ich weitere Tests bei Einzelkarten für weitgehend sinnfrei. Die Bildqualität einer NV GTX 580 ist nicht besser als die ihrer kleinen 520er-Schwester. Bemerkbare Unterschiede gibt es zwar zwischen AMD und NV, aber da sind wir wieder bei meinem Eingangssatz.
Bei dem vorgeschlagenen Test wird nur die Rechenleistung verglichen - eine Karte die bei 4xAA/16AF nicht aus dem Kreuz kommt, hat automatisch verloren.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Da die Bildqualität in der Regel von der zugrunde liegenden Architektur abhängt und die bei der Vorstellung immer ausgiebig begackert und verglichen wird, halte ich weitere Tests bei Einzelkarten für weitgehend sinnfrei. Die Bildqualität einer NV GTX 580 ist nicht besser als die ihrer kleinen 520er-Schwester. Bemerkbare Unterschiede gibt es zwar zwischen AMD und NV, aber da sind wir wieder bei meinem Eingangssatz.


 Ja so macht es keinen Sinn, aber du hast nicht verstanden was ich mein,
es soll angegeben werden welche Einstellungen (4xSSAA in 1080P bei max. Details z.B) eine Karte bei einer bestimmten FPS Zahl schafft.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Doch... ich habs schon verstanden - deshalb hatte ich noch einen Nachsatz angehängt 
Rechenschwache Karten können dabei nur verlieren.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2011)

So lassen oder
Ich würde es eher so machen das es ein Punktesystem ist und somit nicht immer mit ner neuen Graka ein neues Bewertungssystem gibt wo man die Ergebnis mit den vorherigen nicht mehr vergleichen kann.
Ein Downloadbereich für Abonennten wäre nicht schlecht wo man ein bewertungssystem bekommt wo auch ältere Grakas noch zu sehen sind.


----------



## mAlkAv (23. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Rechenschwache Karten können dabei nur verlieren.



Genauso ist es, der VRAM kann ebenfalls schnell zum Engpass werden. Und bei Tests in beispielsweise 1280x1024 1xAA/1:1AF kommen schnelle Karten wiederum auf hohe FPS im dreistelligen Bereich.
Wenn dann müsste es 3-4 verschiedene Qualitätseinstellungen geben für die das Ganze getestet wird... und bis man dann Ergebnisse mit identischen FPS hat vergehen wohl Tage oder Wochen im Testlabor.


----------

